# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > Older D&D/AD&D and Other Systems >  Open D6

## ToranIronfinder

So is there any word on D6 2.0? I never was huge in DnD but I think D6 fantasy might be a better tool for the new edition wars, due to its flexibility, though the magic system would need some work.

----------

